# Black Lights?



## Comatoked (Dec 22, 2006)

This May Be A Stupid Question, But I Was Wondering If Blacklights Would Grow Marijuana Or If They Are Useless? Just Wondering Had 1 Around The House And Was Thinking Of Putting It In My GrowBox.


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 22, 2006)

no marijuana like lights that are blue-4100-6500k and red3000k-2700k black lights do not work but you might want to try if you do tell us whats going on


----------



## Comatoked (Dec 22, 2006)

Ohhh Dont Sound Good.


----------



## Elephant Man (Dec 22, 2006)

From the sticky at the top of this forum: Only 2 posts above yours 

Can blacklights be used for growing?

They can not. Blacklights do not produce the correct spectrum of light to grow plants. The only lights that currently produce the required color spectrum of light to grow plants are the following; Suitable for Growing: lourescent (Tube shaped) Compact Fluorescent (a flourescent tube with ballast included that screws into regular light fixture) Metal Halide (MH) Best for Vegetative growth, but it doesn't contain all of the spectrum needed later during flowering for truly outstanding buds. the light shines a blueish/white color High Pressure Sodium (HPS) Best for Flowering. Ok for Vegetative. shines a yellow/orange color. All can be purchased at your local home/lumber store. Not suitable for growing: lacklight type flourescent lights. ANY incandescent lamp (if it screws into a regular lamp, it won't produce worthwhile buds). Exception, compact flouro mentioned above) Halogen Mercury Vapor.


----------

